# Dress Watch - Opinions on Vacheron Constantin FiftySix vs alternative options



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi All,

After a little guidance an opinions on my next move for an entry level high end dress watch. I have previously had a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Chrono in cermaic but decided to sell that recently as it wasn’t getting enough wear to justify the value sitting in a watch box most days. I really do though miss the fine finishing and attention to detail that that watch had so I want something to stand tall in my modest collection.

I have also sold or am selling most of my collection and focusing on four watches plus a few sentimentals. Which brings to me this discussion as at the end of the year I have a important family milestone coming up so I have been gifted a sum to purchase an heirloom watch. Now I want to be able to wear it most days of the week (I’m suited up Monday to Thursday) and then be able to pass on the watch and also the attached memories to my children.

Which brings me to the question what does everyone think of the Vacheron Constantin FiftySix? Asthetics aside what do people of this forum feel about the movement, finishing and overall “value” of their new entry level piece?

My paramiters are the following
Steel or Titanium (I don’t wear gold & I plantium breaks the budget) 
39 - 42mm (40-41 is the sweet spot)
Buget is 15k AUD so approx 12k USD (just fitting the fifty six in)
I would like to buy new to get the whole AD experience but would also buy used within the warranty period (no GM thanks)

I am also fond of the Chopard XP & XPS, Hermes Slim D’Hermes, GP 1966 line, Blancpain Villeret line, maybe something from JLC.

I know that the final decision will rest on my love of one particular watch I am just hoping for some help assessing the finer points on which movements are better/comparable by people much more knowledgeable than myself.

Please feel free to throw any other options in the ring, I have until December so I want to put in as much research and also try on as many as possible. I also realise that Baselwrold may throw up other options which I will take into account.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello. 
Personally I like the FiftySix, it looks good, and I think it's a good move for a steel watch at that entry point by Vacheron (probably not the first to say that!). Getting in on the first year of a brand new watch platform is kind of nice too, and I've done that and it felt right. 
For over your budget I like also the looks of the VC Historiques 1942 Triple Calendrier, and the Overseas. 
The Hermes is a nice watch as are several Chopards. A lot of course depends on your opinion of the looks and fit. As others will surely say, it should sing to you. Maybe you like a more sectored dial? JLC (as you mention) has an option there. 
You have some slightly more rare German imports available to you in Australia, such as Dornbluth and Hentschel, if you like the look enough to seek them out. 
Enjoy the journey! It is fun.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

WISes threw a hissy fit over the VC56 (sometimes we throw one just to keep in practice). Honestly, it's likely a good move for VC exactly because of people like you who want a well-made dress watch with some traditional hand finishing from a brand with a great history. 

Go for it. Look at their Qd'L as well.

Otherwise, US$12K is Rolex country.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

I like the Fiftysix, but the Cartier Drive, with the same movement I believe, is less than half the cost, and while not finished as well, is to my eye more distinctive.


----------



## Roystock (Jul 11, 2013)

I think JLC is a natural choice when one wants a stainless dress watch. However, its finishing isn't as good as the top brands. On the plus side, you will have spare cash.
Elsewhere, Rolex DJ fits the bill - stainless steel, dressy, heirloom.

Lastly, I like most VCs (overseas, patrimony, q d'ille) but not the fifty six. The fifty six doesn't speak to me and I am not sure its design is timeless, for heirloom. I will consider topping up for the overseas

Cheers.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

The movement in the 56 is perfectly fine. The only criticism I have seen of it is it is not in-house. 

The finishing is not as good as other VC dress watches, but at that price point that is to be expected. It will be quite a bit better than the Cartier Drive (a watch I really like).

If you like the aesthetics of the 56, buy it.

I have been told that they will be available in September. The MSRP (according to the VC website) is AUD $16,700.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

It's a really nice watch, but I'd pass on the FiftySix at the asking price. A Cartier movement without hand finished anglage in a steel case still constitutes paying a lot for the name on the dial IMO. For similar money I would look at the Parmigiani Tonda, H. Moser & Cie, RGM 801 EE, Zeitwinkel, Lange Saxonia Thin, Moritz Grossmann. But since you ruled out gold, the best values in steel at the price point in my estimation are Zeitwinkel, RGM 801EE, Moritz Grossmann, and Glashutte Original.


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Mpalmer, way to bring up the Zeitwinkel, the RGM - of course!  -, and the Moritz. And Glashutte.
Good comments all around.
Original poster, there are a lot of good options at your price point.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments much food for thought.

I should have mentioned but I really want a Swiss timepiece as my wife is Swiss and my children now are as well so it adds to the story of this watch. Also the gift is from my parents so it is a fixed budget and a one time only deal... so I don't feel comfortable asking if I can to add to it.

I have ruled out Rolex as they are quite common (for good reason) but I am looking for something a little more special in my mind.

@island62 I do like the drive quite a bit but I already have a Cartier and don't want to double up.

@TJMike the pricing seems inflated here as the MSRP is above what the Euro & USD prices indicate. I will be in Switzerland & Italy in May/June 2019 so I could wait until then and get a cheaper price as I wouldn't believe they would be handing out discounts like some other brands.

@mplamer thanks for the suggestions I had forgotten about Parmigiani which I will add to the list. I think I will keep away from smaller independents as I would like to have a point of contact here in Australia for warranty/servicing needs as they arise.

As a example of one watch that has my eye at the moment is this Chopard, along with the XP model. This version of the 96.03 movement is a step below as it doesn't have the Geneva Seal but still looks very nicely finished plus I love a micro rotor movement! Opinions on these movements would be welcomed. Cheers
View attachment 12892089


View attachment 12892093


View attachment 12892095


View attachment 12892111


View attachment 12892113


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

VC prices in Australia are a joke. You will not receive a discount on any new VC watches. If you can wait until May/June buy overseas. Alternatively, you can buy in Australia before you travel and take the watch with you. That will save you on GST. Look into the rules how long you have to be out of the country.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Since the watch beiing Swiss is a requirement, I would reconsider Zeitwinkel. While it is a small independent brand, the level of finishing on the watch movement far exceeds that of the VC and anything else Swiss and in this price bracket I can think of aside from Parmigiani (after grey discounts). The 082degrees even comes with a grand feu enamel dial (try getting that from VC without the sticker price induced nausea).




















Alternatively, you could swap steel for white gold and check out Parmigiani Tonda.


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

The VC 56 reminds me of a rebadged car. You get a lesser car with a fancier symbol on the hood. It would be like a Corolla with a Lexus badge that they charge an extra 10k for. You just have a Corolla all decked out with a new badge. If that doesn't bother you, then I would think the 56 is fine. 

Grey market would give you another ~20-30% of room to work with. Not sure if there is anything slightly out of reach you would consider breaking that rule for. Is there anything at 15k USD that you like that you cannot get at 12k? Something to think about at least.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Perhaps look into the Moser Pioneer that just came out. After all, they are all about the Swiss Made factor. 

Other than that, a Chopard XPS Twist QF would be a really cool move, as would most any JLC you fall for. I'd agree with some of the above posters, and really like the comment that the VC56 is like a rebadged car - that's spot on.


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeitwinkel Fume dial is one I've always liked; slightly above your price point.
https://perpetuelle-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Zeitwinkel-273%C2%B0-Saphir-Fum%C3%A9-Smoked-Sapphire-Crystal-watch-Perpetuelle-900x639.jpg


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Parmigiani and Zeitwinkel are nice options to consider. Is your objection to gold the color, or the actual metal? If the former, personally I would consider the white gold version of the VC Traditionelle. It will look very much under the radar, but is a beautiful watch and IMO a much better value (and with better finishing) than the FiftySix series.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

The OP stated "I think I will keep away from smaller independents as I would like to have a point of contact here in Australia for warranty/servicing needs as they arise." So that means no Zeitwinkel. I believe that also rules out Moser.

The max budget is AUD $15k; not getting a Traditionelle for that.

As for the quality of the 56, quite simply people here can criticize the aesthetics, but unless they are a select few they have not actually seen one in the metal; they cannot criticize the finishing etc. As such, they have no idea whether the 56 is a re-branded car or whatever. The reviews of the 56 have been generally quite positive. OP, I would wait until you could see one yourself and then decide.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

Dapuma said:


> The VC 56 reminds me of a rebadged car. You get a lesser car with a fancier symbol on the hood. It would be like a Corolla with a Lexus badge that they charge an extra 10k for. You just have a Corolla all decked out with a new badge. If that doesn't bother you, then I would think the 56 is fine.
> 
> Grey market would give you another ~20-30% of room to work with. Not sure if there is anything slightly out of reach you would consider breaking that rule for. Is there anything at 15k USD that you like that you cannot get at 12k? Something to think about at least.


I have to respectfully say that the idea of denigrating a watch as a rebadged car is completely against the way watches have been made by Patek Phillippe, Audemars Piguet, and Vacheron Constantin until very, very recently.

There is no reason to put down the VC56. We should see what they are like when they come out. However, so far, so good.


----------



## dsfchong (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all,

This is my first time posting here and these are some of my thoughts....

VC gen 1 overseas date uses a GP movement 
VC gen 2 overseas chrono uses a Frederic Piguet base movement much like AP Royal Oak chrono 
Even the much celebrated cornes de vache has a lemania movement, similar to older Patek chronos.
And countless VCs use JLC movements.

So the new VC56 self-winding uses a ValFleurier movement which can also be found in Cartier and Piaget is not too much of an outlier (at least to me anyway).

The selling points of VC is the long uninterrupted history, it’s fine finishing of their watches and their movements (in-house or not) and it’s flamboyant case/ lugs designs (probably doesn’t apply in this case).

So my point is, even though the VC56 Self-winding does not have an in-house Geneva Seal movement, it’s nevertheless:

“Assembly and finishing is then done by Vacheron Constantin, which means the movement is significantly more attractive than any other version of the same calibre. Both the Cartier and Piaget (found inside the Polo S) versions of the movement are less elaborately decorated.” From an article by SJX

Lastly, in my experiences, you will not get discounts buying from the VC boutiques. However if you buy from an AD you often get a sizeable discount especially for older models. Not sure if this is true in Australia. 

Anyway, good luck researching and best of luck looking for the right watch to eventually past onto the next generation. All the best.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Dapuma said:


> The VC 56 reminds me of a rebadged car. You get a lesser car with a fancier symbol on the hood. It would be like a Corolla with a Lexus badge that they charge an extra 10k for. You just have a Corolla all decked out with a new badge. If that doesn't bother you, then I would think the 56 is fine.


This sounds like someone who has been brainwashed by the whole In-House movement. Historic watchmaking (and the ones going for big bucks at auction) don't rely on In-House calibers but rather in-house finishing. Putting a high end movement, into a high end watch, and letting the watchmaker finish it to their standard is pretty darn traditional and wonderful.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

The steel version of the Tonda 1950 looks quite nice but the black dial version is no longer on their website. Apart from the rotor being in a different material is there any other differences to the movement? I can see anything mentioned in the reviews on-line.

View attachment 12894859


View attachment 12894869


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

I might be able to squeeze the Moser into the budget but the size is a bit on the large size especially thickness... will definitely have to try it on the wrist.


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

We will have to agree to disagree. If you take a Cavalier motor amd chassis and slap a Cadillac badge on it and call it a Cimarron, isn't it just a Cavalier with all the bells and whistles i.e. leather seats, power windows aka finishing. 

You cannot tell me if that same watch said Tag or Hublot etc., pick your brand here, you would say that it is a great value.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Dapuma said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. If you take a Cavalier motor amd chassis and slap a Cadillac badge on it and call it a Cimarron, isn't it just a Cavalier with all the bells and whistles i.e. leather seats, power windows aka finishing.
> 
> You cannot tell me if that same watch said Tag or Hublot etc., pick your brand here, you would say that it is a great value.


This statement basically places a ton of emphasis on in-house-ness? It is a fact that most major high end brands, including the holy trinity, used ebauches freely for most of their history, and still do. AP's best selling 15202 is an example that still uses JLC ebauche. The 56 is driven by a movement based on Cartier's 1904-PS MC produced by Val Fleurier. The base movement is also used by Piaget for their Polo series. Given that the 56 is priced in the same range, I don't see why its bad value.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Dapuma said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. If you take a Cavalier motor amd chassis and slap a Cadillac badge on it and call it a Cimarron, isn't it just a Cavalier with all the bells and whistles i.e. leather seats, power windows aka finishing.
> 
> You cannot tell me if that same watch said Tag or Hublot etc., pick your brand here, you would say that it is a great value.


We can disagree, but once you learn more about watchmaking up through the 1990s, you'll understand my point. It was only recently that In-House was even a term. The best watches in the world traditionally partnered with companies who specialized in movements to create complete packages, one company focusing on making a robust and dependable movement, the other on designing and finishing a beautiful watch. Look at any PP, VC, AP, Cartier from pre-1995 and you'll be hard pressed to find any that have in-house movements. Its a marketing ploy and a way to retain downstream control by redesigning a 2 hand movement so that you have to come back to them for servicing.

And yes, I can tell you how I'd vote.
White gold case manufactured by Cartier, Ultra slim 430 movement provided by Piaget, designed by Ralph Lauren.
On my wrist. And a great value.
View attachment 12895533


----------



## GhostlyProduct (Nov 22, 2016)

The only thing that kills the 56 for me is that the entire chase is completely polished. I think it would have looked much better with an alternating brushed/polished case. This would have given the case some depth and highlighted the architecture of the lugs/midcase. I think it's a great watch, but if you're spending that much coin I would personally opt for something with great finishing and the Geneva Seal.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have to say it’s refreshing to see the more open minded attitude here to an ebauche movement in a higher end watch.


----------



## GCabot (Jun 21, 2016)

I have no theoretical problem with the ebauche movement, though I don't find it to be a particularly advanced one. I do have a problem with the lack of Geneva seal, which to me indicates corner-cutting somewhere in the finishing. That seems to defeat much of the appeal of owning a Vacheron in the first place.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

GCabot said:


> I have no theoretical problem with the ebauche movement, though I don't find it to be a particularly advanced one. I do have a problem with the lack of Geneva seal, which to me indicates corner-cutting somewhere in the finishing. That seems to defeat much of the appeal of owning a Vacheron in the first place.


+1 that is the difference. They *supposedly* skimped on the finishing, which is a much bigger issue than using an ebauche movement.
I'll reserve judgment until I see it in the metal.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

GCabot said:


> I have no theoretical problem with the ebauche movement, though I don't find it to be a particularly advanced one. I do have a problem with the lack of Geneva seal, which to me indicates corner-cutting somewhere in the finishing. That seems to defeat much of the appeal of owning a Vacheron in the first place.


Me, neither. I simply am not moved by the design of the FiftySix, it's too generic for my tastes. Take the VC name off and the dial could belong to that of a half dozen high or mid tier companies.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

@MZhammer lovely Ralph Lauren do you still have it? I quite like the dial with mixed numbers which might offend others. I also am quite taken by the Classique Slim...

View attachment 12896111


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

trueblueswiss said:


> @MZhammer lovely Ralph Lauren do you still have it? I quite like the dial with mixed numbers which might offend others. I also am quite taken by the Classique Slim...
> 
> View attachment 12896111


 Yup, still have it and, to be honest, it's one of my most worn watches. Although its only 27.5mm square it wears much larger due to the wide strap. It is definitely a beast of its own with the mixed numerals and art deco inspiration but I love it.
I was torn between this and the Slim Classique but I got a bit of a deal on this one and just couldn't say no (you'll notice mine is an original silver dial, not the later lacquer dial). Very glad I chose this one in the end, although the Guilloche variant would have been even sweeter... Plus, that's the one RL himself wears, how cool is that?


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

mlcor said:


> Me, neither. I simply am not moved by the design of the FiftySix, it's too generic for my tastes. Take the VC name off and the dial could belong to that of a half dozen high or mid tier companies.


I agree with this criticism. I can't see a tight connection between the FiftySix and the 6073 reference its supposed to be inspired by.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Dapuma said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. If you take a Cavalier motor amd chassis and slap a Cadillac badge on it and call it a Cimarron, isn't it just a Cavalier with all the bells and whistles i.e. leather seats, power windows aka finishing.
> 
> You cannot tell me if that same watch said Tag or Hublot etc., pick your brand here, you would say that it is a great value.





KtWUS said:


> This statement basically places a ton of emphasis on in-house-ness? It is a fact that most major high end brands, including the holy trinity, used ebauches freely for most of their history, and still do. AP's best selling 15202 is an example that still uses JLC ebauche. The 56 is driven by a movement based on Cartier's 1904-PS MC produced by Val Fleurier. The base movement is also used by Piaget for their Polo series. Given that the 56 is priced in the same range, I don't see why its bad value.





GCabot said:


> I have no theoretical problem with the ebauche movement, though I don't find it to be a particularly advanced one. I do have a problem with the lack of Geneva seal, which to me indicates corner-cutting somewhere in the finishing. That seems to defeat much of the appeal of owning a Vacheron in the first place.


I really have no problem with the VC using the Cartier movement because as stated, use of ebauches or modified movements has a long history by all of the best brands. That being said, an exclusive movement would likely provide more value added for some potential buyers. The reason I am most skeptical in the case of the 56 is that it looks like the anglage is CNC rather than hand finished. 10k+ Territory for a dress watch in steel (not gold) is lot of money, and for this, I guess I would expect better movement finishing than I have seen from this VC (or perhaps a gold case). When I look at the price point and value of something like the Lange Saxonia Thin, I struggle see how I could ever convince myself to opt for the 56...


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

GCabot said:


> I have no theoretical problem with the ebauche movement, though I don't find it to be a particularly advanced one. I do have a problem with the lack of Geneva seal, which to me indicates corner-cutting somewhere in the finishing. That seems to defeat much of the appeal of owning a Vacheron in the first place.


This is partially why I created this thread as to see peoples thoughts on how much "skimping" they did on the movement and how this changes the positioning of the watch.

To be fair to VC other watches in this general price point do not have the Geneva seal either, take for example Chopard which has the seal on movements cased in precious metals and not in their steel cases.

If anyone can think of a watch that does it would be great to hear about them.

Thanks again for all the discussion, its great to hear so many opinions.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

mpalmer said:


> I really have no problem with the VC using the Cartier movement because as stated, use of ebauches or modified movements has a long history by all of the best brands. That being said, an exclusive movement would likely provide more value added for some potential buyers. The reason I am most skeptical in the case of the 56 is that it looks like the anglage is CNC rather than hand finished. 10k+ Territory for a dress watch in steel (not gold) is lot of money, and for this, I guess I would expect better movement finishing than I have seen from this VC (or perhaps a gold case). When I look at the price point and value of something like the Lange Saxonia Thin, I struggle see how I could ever convince myself to opt for the 56..




I agree with your skepticism and believe that in terms of finishing the Saxonia Thin beats every other watch in the same price class, not just the 56. On the other hand, I don't really view the 56 as being in the same aesthetic class, its a bit more comparable, in my view, to the Overseas, Polo S, JLC Geophysic, etc. That's not to say I think its better value than these other watches.

Personally I'd certainly choose the Saxonia over the 56, but I can see why someone may feel otherwise, especially if the 56 were distinctly Vacheron Constantin (although I don't think it is).


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

KtWUS said:


> I agree with your skepticism and believe that in terms of finishing the Saxonia Thin beats every other watch in the same price class, not just the 56. On the other hand, I don't really view the 56 as being in the same aesthetic class, its a bit more comparable, in my view, to the Overseas, Polo S, JLC Geophysic, etc. That's not to say I think its better value than these other watches.
> 
> Personally I'd certainly choose the Saxonia over the 56, but I can see why someone may feel otherwise, especially if the 56 were distinctly Vacheron Constantin (although I don't think it is).


I agree with you that the 56 is less of a pure dress watch than the Saxonia Thin, it being larger and steel. That said, I'm not so sure I'd go so far as to say it is all that comparable to the Overseas or Polo S in styling, as I see those as marketed as sports watches, although I can see it being not that far off from the Geophysic, which I see as essentially a sports watch in name only. All that aside, I see other choices in the same price class (aside from the Saxonia) as still offering much better movement finishing than the 56, i.e. Zeitwinkel and Parmigiani.


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

It isn’t all about the in house motor, so to speak. The Subaru BRZ has a Toyota motor, however it has a great design and is a great car for its price range. 

This watch has crap design with another companies engine. You slap VC on it and say it’s a sweet deal, not buying that. 

Just because they are VC, doesn’t not make the watch automatically matter.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

MZhammer said:


> Yup, still have it and, to be honest, it's one of my most worn watches. Although its only 27.5mm square it wears much larger due to the wide strap. It is definitely a beast of its own with the mixed numerals and art deco inspiration but I love it.
> I was torn between this and the Slim Classique but I got a bit of a deal on this one and just couldn't say no (you'll notice mine is an original silver dial, not the later lacquer dial). Very glad I chose this one in the end, although the Guilloche variant would have been even sweeter... Plus, that's the one RL himself wears, how cool is that?


The guilloche dial is mickey mouse...

How big do you think the new 35mm version would wear? Having the option of a steel bracelet should add some heft to it.

View attachment 12897047


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

trueblueswiss said:


> The guilloche dial is mickey mouse...
> 
> How big do you think the new 35mm version would wear? Having the option of a steel bracelet should add some heft to it.
> 
> View attachment 12897047


 Personally, I like small watches and this one specifically I think was designed to wear small. Changing the size, movement and overall feel to fit the market is a move by Richemont and I think doesn't work well in this format.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

MZhammer said:


> Personally, I like small watches and this one specifically I think was designed to wear small. Changing the size, movement and overall feel to fit the market is a move by Richemont and I think doesn't work well in this format.


I was very surprised to read that they changed from the Piaget 430 to a sellita automatic... I guess as you say they are making it to a price point for the segment of the market which makes it a little less special.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

trueblueswiss said:


> I was very surprised to read that they changed from the Piaget 430 to a sellita automatic... I guess as you say they are making it to a price point for the segment of the market which makes it a little less special.


Yea, at $15,400 MSRP (or more for the guilloche model) it was just priced too high for there to be real, commercial success (despite being ~$1k cheaper than the Piaget Altiplano in WG with _the exact same movement, finishing and a more demure look_). Normal people wouldn't spend that on a watch and, as we've seen, the prevailing trend among WIS is to discount anything that isn't in-house AND from a historic brand so they were kind of in a financial dead zone, despite watch cognescenti adopting them organically. As Jack Forster penned, "The big problem that most people will have with this watch isn't the size, or the quality of the work, or the movement; it's the name on the dial."

I almost wish he'd just shutter the endeavor rather than go downmarket and give up on the lofty ideals Ralph launched it with. I'm planning to do a little write up on this piece in the Public Forum since RL watches seem to be rare on the forums, so you can see my broader thoughts then!


----------



## GCabot (Jun 21, 2016)

mpalmer said:


> I agree with you that the 56 is less of a pure dress watch than the Saxonia Thin, it being larger and steel. That said, I'm not so sure I'd go so far as to say it is all that comparable to the Overseas or Polo S in styling, as I see those as marketed as sports watches, although I can see it being not that far off from the Geophysic, which I see as essentially a sports watch in name only. All that aside, I see other choices in the same price class (aside from the Saxonia) as still offering much better movement finishing than the 56, i.e. Zeitwinkel and Parmigiani.


The JLC Geophysic is an interesting comparison, but that has a significantly more advanced movement than the 56 (free-sprung, gyrolab balance, deadbeat seconds, etc.) and it is in-house for what that is worth to people.


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice to see I have someone else who supports my opinion, even used a car reference in the article. 

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/vacheron-constantin-fiftysix-collection/


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't exactly agree Dapuma, even though I do like to see reviews as each end of the spectrum I found the review monotone from the outset in the writers negative opinion. He seems to have taken issue with the term "Iconic" and who produced it. I guess I just prefer a much more constructive writing style.

His quote of "I would understand enthusiasm for this collection if this was an easy-to-like watch, but with that dial it isn't – it's not even close, not on images and not on the wrist either" shows his true opinion which is based on total aesthetics and style which then seems to have tainted the whole review.

Or this one "The only poorly stamped hand remains the center seconds hand – it's just one large, flat piece... but hey, we're getting there." which was one of the few comments which actually leads to an understanding of the watch quality still had a snide ending. Which was after he praised the improvement of stamping on the sub-dial hands.

When talking about the movement there is no expanding on the differences between the Geneva Seal models and the self-winding version only to complain about the 30m water resistance (totally fine on this style of watch in my opinion) and the movement performance. 

Saying "Part of this is likely due to the fact that these appear to be rather old construction movements" it makes it seem he didn't do any research, sloppy writing as best, no actual facts at worst. Were any questions asked of Vacheron?? The reviewer didn't even mention the connection to it being a Ricehmont family in-house movement also used by Cartier and Piaget. Maybe it would be constructive to discuss the differences to these movements and then come to a conclusion as to why it is/isn't good value or not high enough quality to be in a Vacheron. I didn't see it mentioned in the the hands on article about the Polo DLC (given it isn't a full in depth review).

I could write more but I lost my steam and cbf right now. I look forward to seeing this in the flesh and seeing what my pleb opinion is.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

The bloke also took a pot shot at the JLC Polaris so maybe he is just trying to address some of the concerns that have been aimed at ABTW in recent times.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

The watch (and the author was also criticizing the other two models) may well and truly suck. However, the article was a hatchet job. Considering that Hodinkee now sells VC watches online, I do wonder whether ABTW will have more such articles on VC and other brands sold by Hodinkee.


----------



## Roystock (Jul 11, 2013)

I find the ABTW article distasteful, I didn't read pass the first few paragraphs.

To stereotype Vacheron's wearer, when reviewing a watch, is simply appalling.

"Vacheron Constantin's forte is being the ultimate safe-haven for a certain type of.clientele." 

Lastly, I am never a fan of car-watch analogy. Especially when comes to in house movement - an overhyped marketing ploy


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Gotta say, the abtw article was 90% heavy sarcasm with very limited watch info. Sounded like something written by a college sophomore who's interning on a blog. Mostly a marketing rant. 

As as to using this shabby editorial to support an opinion, it reminds me of an older meme with the excited caption "Look honey, someone on the internet agrees with me".


----------



## entrynmbrv (Aug 11, 2012)

I happened to really like the review, which takes some of the hot air out of the same rehashed press materials that accompany every new release (and, all too often, every watch review).

I don’t think it’s fair to criticize the author for inferring things from his own observations, as if he’s to be an investigative reporter and not something more like an art critic. 

Of course, differences of opinion are what make forums fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

I agree that its nice to see a critical review, almost every review these days is positive if not glowing. But I also agree that the ABTW review was shallow. I would've liked to see a photo of the supposed source of inspiration (VC 6703) juxtaposed against the FiftySix. I did appreciate the attention paid to the lugs/case of the FiftySix. That's where the FiftySix comes closest to its inspiration in my view.


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

TJMike said:


> The watch (and the author was also criticizing the other two models) may well and truly suck. However, the article was a hatchet job. Considering that Hodinkee now sells VC watches online, I do wonder whether ABTW will have more such articles on VC and other brands sold by Hodinkee.


Is there some kind of beef between Hodinkee and ABTW? I noticed ABTW content seems to be gone from the Watchville app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess I don't see anything wrong with the article. Perhaps if I was one of the people who liked the FiftySix I'd feel differently but I think he was spot on in many cases. He didn't dive into movement dissection , he isn't Jack Forester, but he came at it from an equally important angle - design. While he didn't line item all of the shortcomings and try to show how they could have been improved, I like seeing a more honest point of view.

It's funny how he attacked this and the JLC Polaris, the two watches from SIHH that I was most baffled by the positive press. They booth seemed so poorly designed to me and, I guess, he felt the same.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

The article was a little overdone, but it was fun to read him working off his life frustration on VC. 

Unfortunately, ABtW features Ariel Adams' over-the-top sycophantic praise of some brands and personalities such as Richard Mille (the man, as well as his watches) combined with David's overdone sarcastic pieces that, unless done in a point/counterpoint style, take away from the website, rather than contributing to it.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

jsg1976 said:


> Is there some kind of beef between Hodinkee and ABTW? I noticed ABTW content seems to be gone from the Watchville app.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watchville and Hodinkee have merged.


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Spangles said:


> Watchville and Hodinkee have merged.


Yeah, I knew that. But the Watchville app still pulls content from a ton of different sources, and used to include ABTW, but stopped recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

MZhammer said:


> I guess I don't see anything wrong with the article. Perhaps if I was one of the people who liked the FiftySix I'd feel differently but I think he was spot on in many cases. He didn't dive into movement dissection , he isn't Jack Forester, but he came at it from an equally important angle - design. While he didn't line item all of the shortcomings and try to show how they could have been improved, I like seeing a more honest point of view.
> 
> It's funny how he attacked this and the JLC Polaris, the two watches from SIHH that I was most baffled by the positive press. They booth seemed so poorly designed to me and, I guess, he felt the same.


I completely agree that he can go off all he likes about the design & asthetics all he wants to as he is very entitles to his opinion. I am a little take or leave both the 56 and Polaris from a design stand point. I didn't love the Polaris first time around but didn't mind the 56, even though now after seeing them more and more I think the Polaris has grown on me and I have gone colder on the 56. As always seeing it in person may change everything.

What I took issue with has his slaying of the movement which he put no background to and didn't discuss except for attacking it as being poor.... compared to what?!

He also seemed to take issue at the fact that it was a cheap VC and shouldn't exist, where a lot of collectors and commentators are screaming for "value" pieces from these top end brands. I sometimes feel they cant win each way due to the financial market & stakeholder expectations combined with collectors ideas of what should be dished out as if these large luxury groups are micro brands.

I guess if the 56 had a "smack it over the boundary" (Aussie variation) design would there be any issues with the other two areas he attacked?

I also didn't think it is necessary to try and be the hero by typecasting what he thinks is the typical VC buyer. No need and does it really add to the article?

I don't know I just didn't find the article that informative or enjoyable to read.

By the way I love to read Jack Forester for good or bad on what you think of hodinkee the man can write. I also really like Jason Heaton & James Stacey who can write a article that discuss the watch good and bad without being a negative review.

At the end of the day I don't care either way, I was really hoping for a helpful article and was sorely disappointed.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

I am a fan of VC, and own a Traditionelle and a current generation Overseas, but I don't care for the design of the FiftySix, which I find quite generic. Having said that, I thought the article was short on facts and long on sarcasm. Not particularly informative.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

I find the 56 calendar moonphase to be charming. It has the geneva seal, so questions of quality are more or less moot for that one.


----------



## GCabot (Jun 21, 2016)

The ABTW article on the Polaris was disgraceful -- more of a rant on the author's personal vision of how JLC should operate than anything else. He didn't bother to substantiate any of his criticisms, and the first time I read it, it struck me as such a hatchet job that I almost wrote a point-by-point refutation before realizing I would just be wasting my time. I'm all for proper journalistic criticism when warranted, but the glib, derisive tone the author takes really makes you think he either has an axe to grind (e.g., Hodinkee), or is just being consciously polemical to get attention, like a petulant child.


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

MZhammer said:


> I guess I don't see anything wrong with the article. Perhaps if I was one of the people who liked the FiftySix I'd feel differently but I think he was spot on in many cases. He didn't dive into movement dissection , he isn't Jack Forester, but he came at it from an equally important angle - design. While he didn't line item all of the shortcomings and try to show how they could have been improved, I like seeing a more honest point of view.
> 
> It's funny how he attacked this and the JLC Polaris, the two watches from SIHH that I was most baffled by the positive press. They booth seemed so poorly designed to me and, I guess, he felt the same.


/agree

I did not see much from SIHH that I liked this year. It was disappointing.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mpalmer said:


> 10k+ Territory for a dress watch in steel (not gold) is lot of money, and for this, I guess I would expect better movement finishing than I have seen from this VC (or perhaps a gold case).
> 
> When I look at the price point and value of something like the Lange Saxonia Thin, *I struggle see how I could ever convince myself to opt for the 56...*


Given what you've said, does anyone else see the resemblance between this:









And this?









A coincidence, you say? I think not...


----------

